# Metallica performs during the 2016 Global Citizen Festival at Central Park in New York City - September 24, 2016 (45x)



## Mandalorianer (26 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (26 Sep. 2016)

:rock: :rock: :thumbup:


----------

